# SR9 Mag disconnect



## SouthSideScubaSteve

I am considering an SR9 or SR9c as my first 9mm and in my research stumbled across a statement in a post on a message board or in an online review somewhere that disabling the Magazine Disconnect in the SR9/SR9c also results in lower trigger pull (according to the post by nearly 2#’s) … Can any current SR9/SR9c owners (with disabled mag disconnects) comment &/or verify this effect?


----------



## Holly

I own an SR9c, but I have noooo idea what you're talking about. Why would you do that?


----------



## recoilguy

I own 2 SR9's. I have never considered disassembling the mag disconnect. I have purchased a new trigger bar from Ghost products that basically drops in and give a very smooth lighter trigger pull. You don't own one now why would you think you need to consider this as an option ? The SR9 is a very good weapon. I compete with one on occasion and shoot one of them quite often.

Good luck Be safe!!!

RCG


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

Holly said:


> Why would you do that?


I think the logic is that in a defensive situation if you were to inadvertently press the mag release, or not fully seat the magazine when inserting it, you would be defenseless until you rectified the situation ...

I just couldn't figure out how making a change to one, would effect the other; so I thought I'd ask SR9 owners!


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

recoilguy said:


> I own 2 SR9's. I have never considered disassembling the mag disconnect. I have purchased a new trigger bar from Ghost products that basically drops in and give a very smooth lighter trigger pull. You don't own one now why would you think you need to consider this as an option ? The SR9 is a very good weapon. I compete with one on occasion and shoot one of them quite often.
> 
> Good luck Be safe!!!
> 
> RCG


With regard to the SR9 & SR9c, I have shot both, multiple times and agree, both are very good weapons & fine pieces of machinery!! In the last month, I've shot 10 or 11 different 9mm's, running thru just over 1000 rounds at my local range & nearly 500 have been thru the SR9 or SR9c&#8230; Obviously, I like them, I keep coming back to them!

I have had a couple of instances with the SR9c where I didn't get the extended mag fully seated, rendering the gun inoperable (not a big deal on the range, but&#8230;.). Other than that, the only negative I can find with the SR9's is that I'm not quite as accurate with them as I am with some other guns that have a slightly lighter pull&#8230;

So, as I said above to in response to Holly, it's just something I read about & I could not make sense of how changing the one would affect the other, but if it were true that disabling the disconnect lightens pull by 2#, then I would be able to kill 2 birds with one stone so to speak &#8230;.


----------



## Holly

Deleted.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

Holly said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Now, that I understand what you mean, I am even more confused. My SR9c does NOT have a mag disconnect. If I drop the magazine, it still goes bang. Hmmm.... :smt102


That seems strange, this is straight from the "Overview" page for theSR9c on ruger.com:

'Just like the original, full-sized SR9, the SR9c is loaded with modern safety features like a 1911-style ambidextrous manual safety, internal trigger bar interlock and striker blocker, trigger safety, *magazine disconnect*, plus a visual and tactile loaded chamber indicator."


----------



## Holly

Deleted.


----------



## Holly

Ruger® SR9c™ Centerfire Pistol Model 3314 vs Ruger® SR9c™ Centerfire Pistol Model 3317


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

Holly said:


> Ruger® SR9c™ Centerfire Pistol Model 3314 vs Ruger® SR9c™ Centerfire Pistol Model 3317


Thanks, I guess I"ll have to make sure I get the 3314 if I decide to go with the SR9c!


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

recoilguy said:


> ... I have purchased a new trigger bar from Ghost products that basically drops in and give a very smooth lighter trigger pull. ...
> 
> RCG


Just curious, which Ghost bar did you install??


----------



## recoilguy

I put the Ultimate 3.5 in one of mine and the Rocket in the other. The ultimate 3.5 is very easy to install and a very good bar. The rocket was harder to install and I am not sure all the extra troble was worth it to me. my experiance with the mag not seeding correctly has not ever been a problem. That is me and I do make sure the mag is in when I load one in. I also stay away from the button when I am shooting, well as far as one can with a good grip onthe weapon. The ultimate bar will work fine for what you are hoping to acheive and there is You Tube step by step videos that are great to assist in the install.

RCG


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

recoilguy said:


> I put the Ultimate 3.5 in one of mine and the Rocket in the other. The ultimate 3.5 is very easy to install and a very good bar. The rocket was harder to install and I am not sure all the extra troble was worth it to me. my experiance with the mag not seeding correctly has not ever been a problem. That is me and I do make sure the mag is in when I load one in. I also stay away from the button when I am shooting, well as far as one can with a good grip onthe weapon. The ultimate bar will work fine for what you are hoping to acheive and there is You Tube step by step videos that are great to assist in the install.
> 
> RCG


Thanks for the info!! At this point, once I get my SR9c, if I do decide to modify the trigger a "drop in" installation sounds a lot better ...


----------



## stantheman1976

Holly said:


> Maybe it's because you are looking at the California/Massachusetts legal option. The 10/17 round SR9c is not CA legal and does not have the disconnect... I just figured that out.


Negative. I have the non-California 10/17. It does indeed have a mag disconnect. If you dry fire it you would not realize it does because the striker still moves forward but the safety piece inside keeps the firing pin from going all the way out.

http://www.ruger.com/products/_manuals/sr9c.pdf

Look at the blow up on page 38. Parts #18/65 are the disconnect safety and spring respectively. That little piece pops down when the mag is out and blocks the striker from dropping all the way. When the mag is in and it's compressed the striker is allowed forward as normal. It's a very simple act to remove it but for a carry weapon that might be used in self defense I am not keen on doing alterations.


----------



## Holly

stantheman1976 said:


> Negative. I have the non-California 10/17. It does indeed have a mag disconnect. If you dry fire it you would not realize it does because the striker still moves forward but the safety piece inside keeps the firing pin from going all the way out.
> 
> http://www.ruger.com/products/_manuals/sr9c.pdf
> 
> Look at the blow up on page 38. Parts #18/65 are the disconnect safety and spring respectively. That little piece pops down when the mag is out and blocks the striker from dropping all the way. When the mag is in and it's compressed the striker is allowed forward as normal. It's a very simple act to remove it but for a carry weapon that might be used in self defense I am not keen on doing alterations.


You are, of course, correct. My husband went right upstairs and pulled out the manual. I would have never known.

Now I can say with certainty that mine does NOT have it...


----------



## ponzer04

well that's just dumb that it would sound the same. the tricky gun sure fooled me go you and your reading of the manuals. I'm just glad it is my wife's gun and I can still say I wasn't lying on the "do you read the manual" thread.


----------



## stantheman1976

When I first got the pistol it threw me off too. I dry fired it and saw the striker fall so I was thinking maybe I had gotten a defective pistol. When I stripped it and actually looked at the pieces compared to the blow up diagram I understood what was going on. When I tested it at the range it worked like it is supposed to.

The LC9 is totally different. When the magazine is out the trigger wont even move.


----------



## Leo

I bought the SR9 & SR9c with the 17 rd mags in TX. They indeed have the mag disconnect.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

And now back to our regularly scheduled topic …. 

Sooooo, are there any SR9/SR9c owners out there that have disabled the magazine disconnect & if so, did it effect the trigger pull??


----------



## Holly

SouthSideScubaSteve said:


> And now back to our regularly scheduled topic &#8230;.
> 
> Sooooo, are there any SR9/SR9c owners out there that have disabled the magazine disconnect & if so, did it effect the trigger pull??


Yes and no. After last night's conversation, my husband disabled mine. The trigger feels the same.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

Holly said:


> Yes and no. After last night's conversation, my husband disabled mine. The trigger feels the same.


Thanks for the info!! Looking at the exploded parts diagram, I couldn't see how one would affect the other, particularly since the trigger mechanism is in the frame/grip and the Mag Safety mechanism is in the slide!!


----------



## Ala Tom

Let me just put in a good word for the mag disconnect. I have it on my SR40C and appreciate it as a good safety device when handling the gun. To me that is more important than a slight reduction in trigger pull, if that indeed does occur. You should get into the habit of slamming the mag home in any semi-automatic to secure the mag. (If your gun has a tendency to fire when the mag is slammed, get a new gun.) The Ruger trigger pull is good for a defensive gun - not too light and not too heavy. Practice with it and you will get better accuracy.


----------



## Skarrde

Is there any way to tell the difference between the 3314 and the 17 at least any easy way? Thinking about buying a used one and would like to tell one way or the other.


----------



## Leo

The 3314 & the 3317 are the same gun but the 3314 comes with one 17rd mag and one 10rd mag whereas the 3317 comes with two 10rd mags, therefore the different model numbers.

Ruger SR9c Models


----------



## Skarrde

So then there isn't an sr9c that has the magazine disconnect removed by ruger correct?


----------



## Leo

Yep but if you buy used, the previous owner may have removed it before selling the gun to you. The mag disconnect can be removed easily after you take out the striker assembly. You can also order it from shopruger.com (it costs $33 + the $2 spring + shipping).


----------



## Skarrde

Ah ok. thx


----------



## Leo

I have the SR9 & the SR9c both in stainless. I love them!


----------

